# Does yogurt go "bad" and if so, is it harmful to eat?



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

I know that yogurt will get more and more sour as the bacteria continue to do their thing, but my question is how far can I let it go before tossing it? I got a tub of horizon organic whole milk plain yogurt awhile back, but didn't open it for 3 weeks or so. Soon after I opened it, it seemed like it tasted pretty sour and was maybe even a bit chunky, but this could just be due to the thick cream on the top that didn't get completely stirred in. I hadn't used this brand before, so I don't know if it just tastes sour normally (it is plain unsweetened yogurt after all), or if it's "bad."

So bottom line question is, can I keep feeding it to my one-year-old (he doesn't seem to mind the taste), or should I toss it? (Obviously I will toss it if I see mold or something.)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I do know that eventually it will grow mold....

-Angela


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I've always eaten it until it gets moldy or really watery. It does change the flavor over time.


----------

